# I've got babies!! XD



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I put brie (from angelmouse/rachael) in with theo (from sarah/Dawsons Mice) three weeks ago and last night brie gave birth. Her sides were splitting and I really expected her to do it last night!! I was out at my friends 13th birthday party os when I got back at about 11 me and my mum started mixing more food (I had run out), when brie smelt the food she came running out, which was wierd as being so pregnant she just woddles, and my mum was like 'is that montie?'. 
Then we heard little squeaks coming from the middle of the nest, when montie moved off the babies we saw them!! I didn't have enough time to count but one of the little babies is so FAT! 
I am sooo excited as it's my first ever litter (from my first ever mouse). I really want to go and look at them but I know I shouldn't 

YAY!!!! 

I've already marked on my calender when I can start holding them :roll:

Simone


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless well done u!!! 
i havnt had a first litter yet, im gonna start putting some "couples" toegther in the next week or so, but i just know ill be like u wanting to look  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm so used to just walking in and out or their room willy nilly and now I can't I'm getting paranoid!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ha, im like that with mine anyway, i cant walk past any of my rubs or the tanks without getting at least 1 out for a quick cuddle, 
sad eh!? :roll: x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

No, I'm just like that. My little boy Theo is such a mummas boy, If I walk past the cage he just sits there and looks really sad so I just HAVE to pick him up!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

my smokey is like that - quite a tart really :lol: x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

XD :lol: 
He looks at me as if to say 'you dont love me, if you loved me you'd pick me up'. He makes me feel bad :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah i know that one, 
if i dont get smokey out straight away but leave him a bit then get him out, hell run over to my mum and sit cuddling her and glares at me as if to say "its ok mummy loves me, i dont need u" lol, little bugger! x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, I think theo would do that if I wasn't the only person in my ENTIRE family who actually loves mice!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

see thats were im lucky, both my mum and dad love the mice.
problem is ill go and buy some mice, ill buy all their bedding, food etc... but theyre not my mice apparently, dad claims some and so does mum!
cant win!  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, thats still lucky though! My mum will feed them if i'm off on school tripes, the ones where you sleep over. But she refuses to touch them. Shes said she'll try with the babies though.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

bless her  x


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

awww congratulations!!! 
the brother to theo is exactly the same looking sad at the window, except he's a big scardy cat but when I hold him he's just so squishy and adorable. 
I just had a litter with him too.
Look forward to see how yours come out.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah brothers 
What did you breed him with?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I put him with my satin cinnamon ( I think that's what she is)
I will post pics soon want them to get a bit bigger first, but they're gorgeous! lol I think I got 2 satins, so I'm chuffed.

Would like to see what you got from a vari though. Are you gonna take any out?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I may do depending on how many there are and bucks/does.
I should get satins to as I _think_ the varis carry satin!

Have you taken any out?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrat's Simone, get pics up so we can see them  
I wouldnt worry about walking past the cage/entering the room, it wont desturb mum one bit, its the poking at the nest that may upset her, see if you can catch her when she is feeding and place her in another box while you have a peek at the bubs, remember to rub your hands in the bedding first


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I was gonna wait till day 3 to hold them but i couldn't wait :lol:

So here is a little baby, it is just under 2 days old
:] 









(ignore my pyjamas :lol: )


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ok......
So I counted them and I have.................(dun-dun-dunnnnn) 15 baby mice!! One is a runt :[.
I attempted to sex them and sexed them all bar one as girls! which is quite possibly completely wrong so I will try again when the little mousie boobies grow :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw, they are so tiny at that stage :love1


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh i know! nothing could have prepared me for just how tiny they would be! 
I took it down to 10 (  ) the day after that picture was taken, but I am glad I did it as not only have they grown so much bigger as you would expect, but now they are sooo much fatter! 
Both the mum and the nanny are feedind them so they get quite A LOT of milk each.
I have 3 not quite self blacks that are very cute (my mum has named one Chubbs :lol: )
1 black tan
2 black varis
2 brown (cant tell yet) brokens
and 2 browns (cant tell yet)

I am keeping one of the brown brokens (and possibly another if i'm allowed  )
I think I will have 5 satins, they are shiny (well the very thin fur that they have grown is) where as the other 5 aren't. I kept my fingers crossed for satins so I am very happy 

Pictures are coming soon (and a few will be put in the for sale section) but for the next week I have to just buckle down and revise for a whole week of exams :roll: wish me luck!!

Simone
x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck honey  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

what exams have u got - anything exciting  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing exciting, just end of years (that my school take waaaaay too seriously) in everysingle subject that we do minus drama, IT and another one that I forget :roll:

I'm focusing on the sciences most though (my favourites).

x


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

awwww, no matter how many times i see pictures of baby mice they still adore me  
They are sooo cute 

Oh and Good luck with your exams


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks :roll: (I really hope I don't need it, but I probably do :lol: )


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

What year are you in? End of year tests don't really count for anything do they? It's just you main GCSE's and A Levels blah blah :lol: It's still nice to do well, I remember failing alot of my end year tests and was very nervous about my gcse's but i passed them all so i reckon the tests were to scare us into revising more :roll: :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm only in yr 8 (  too young!!), but the results we get in these test then determine what level we are in for the subjects and that affects the way the classes are split. And at my school they always give the people witht he best marks the best teachers and vice versa. So, I reeeeally wanna do alright.

I think it's silly to base so much on the results of just end of years, but what can i do? lol


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Pictures soon....

But for now, I fell in love with one that turned out to be a boy :[ But even though my mum said 'No boys simone!!' She gave in!!
So now I am keeping the only two girls and one boy. My sister is keeping one of the 6 remaining boys and I have already sold two leaving 4 up for grabs.
I'll get pictures of the 4 for sale at the end of the week


----------

